# Crisis, education in Canada



## Abdulno2 (Jul 25, 2010)

Im moving to ontario, windsor with my family. I am 17 and lived in the UK in London I repeat my final year of high school education and I am now looking to start a diploma (preferable two years )to go to university in canada. I tried to apply over the net but colleges prefer paper applications, here are my question.

I will recieve my results in late august how do I explain this on the application?

I don't know what im going to do in university but I want to be a pharmacist, what do i apply to? isit too late? (online alot are waitlisted)

I will only have 5 GCSE passes I predict Maths - B , Core Science - A, Additional science - A, English - C and German - C which is the minumum amount of subjects, how will this affect me?

Shall I just apply in August when I go to Canada?

Shall I apply now?

I am so confused and rush and my dad is very angry with me! please if anyone can explain this


----------

